# Another new gear for my Atlas lathe



## iron man (Nov 3, 2013)

About a week ago I posted a new compound gear I made for my Atlas lathe I made it out of steel the large gear was quiet but the small gear was rather loud. The stock one was not exactly quiet. So I thought I would try one out of bronze its not quit as hard as brass or steel but is better than Zamac. I did this on my GO 727 mill it took about half the time of a steel one.


----------



## xalky (Nov 3, 2013)

iron man said:


> About a week ago I posted a new compound gear I made for my Atlas lathe I made it out of steel the large gear was quiet but the small gear was rather loud. The stock one was not exactly quiet. So I thought I would try one out of bronze its not quit as hard as brass or steel but is better than Zamac. I did this on my GO 727 mill it took about half the time of a steel one.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63769


Very nice. Where are you guys getting brass and bronze. It's so damn expensive, are there any tricks to finding deals on this stuff?


----------



## caveBob (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you planning to make these for sale? Which flavor of bronze did you use? How much quieter do you suppose this version is?


curious...


----------



## iron man (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a friend that owns a machine shop these where left over scraps that where to small to do anything with other than melt them down he just gave them to me they keep all the brass or bronze out of anything they repair and reuse what they can these where new cut offs unknown alloy they are a bit harder than yellow brass but machine very nice. Ray


----------



## Maxx (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice!
Sometime I want to get started into making gears but there never seems to be enough time in a day and never enough funds in the tooling cookie jar.....


----------



## iron man (Nov 4, 2013)

I have always loved the idea of making your own gears it's fun to watch them take shape.


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 4, 2013)

Those are nice gears! Thanks for posting them. Let us know how they run.

Dave


----------



## iron man (Nov 4, 2013)

dave2176 said:


> Those are nice gears! Thanks for posting them. Let us know how they run.
> 
> Dave




I just put the gear on after showing it off to my friends Bronze or brass it is!! it runs much quiter than the Zamak. Ray


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Not trying to sidetrack the post but, while reading, I remember seeing an article somewhere that referred to a 33 tooth gear for the Atlas lathe so metric threads could be cut. Anyone know anything about this?  That puts a tooth every 10.9090...... degrees - not something everyone would have the capability to do.

- - - Updated - - -

Hello everyone,
Not trying to sidetrack the post but, while reading, I remember seeing an article somewhere that referred to a 33 tooth gear for the Atlas lathe so metric threads could be cut. Anyone know anything about this?  That puts a tooth every 10.9090...... degrees - not something everyone would have the capability to do.
By the way, nice work.


----------



## iron man (Nov 5, 2013)

Neat Idea and the gear would be easy to make however there is adjustments to make that work one way but the other way the gear would not fit you would have to do a lot of work to get it in there.


----------

